# Bad Boy online parts lookup



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Has anyone had much success with the Bad Boy mower parts website? I've been trying to locate some parts for a 6000 pup for some time now, and can't seem to get anywhere. I have the model and serial number but have no clue what year it might be. That seems to somewhat critical. I find what seems to be a good starting point, type in the serial number and from there it just goes in circles.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

From my experience all the manufacturer's site offered was blades and belts, and do dads like stripes and lights, etc. For the manufacturer's other parts I believe you need to see your local dealer.

Most mower shops can get you just about anything as the components appear to be regular commercially available components used by multitudes of other landscape mowers. They will likely need to see the major component such as transmission, engine ID and serial number, etc., to identify the model and manufacturer to order the appropriate part.


----------

